# where to start??



## vivjondar (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi, 

My partner son and I would love to move to Canada from Ireland but have not got a clue where to start. If anyone can help we would be so grateful! 
Thank you,


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forums.  

Finding the correct path is daunting when you're first starting to research immigration. If you could share some information with others here, they may be able to offer their experiences. What is your profession? 

If you haven't checked out the Citizenship & Canada Immigration (CIC) website, it will be a good place to start. 

Immigrate to Canada


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

vivjondar said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner son and I would love to move to Canada from Ireland but have not got a clue where to start. If anyone can help we would be so grateful!
> Thank you,


What ages are you and partner and what do you do for occupations?


----------



## vivjondar (Jan 2, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> What ages are you and partner and what do you do for occupations?


Hi we are 28, 32 and our son is 5. My partner is a Manufacturing in pharmaceuticals and I work in a bank. 

Thank you.


----------



## vivjondar (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

vivjondar said:


> Hi we are 28, 32 and our son is 5. My partner is a Manufacturing in pharmaceuticals and I work in a bank.
> 
> Thank you.


Does your husband have a degree in chemistry? What exactly does he do? Aorry


----------



## heisenberg (Jan 8, 2013)

Sorry to jump in and hijack this thread, but I saw the word chemistry and got excited. I'm graduating as a chemist next summer and I want to move out to Canada to be with my girlfriend. I'm not sure the best way to go about it to be honest. Any tips?


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

Look up Suncountry jobs.ca


----------



## vivjondar (Jan 2, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> Does your husband have a degree in chemistry? What exactly does he do? Aorry


Hi my partner works in pharmaceutical manufacturing for the past 10 years. He doesnt have a degree as all training was done on the job. Sorry for the late reply as my computer was broke. Thank you very much for your help.


----------

